# ارجو المساعدة و في كيفية تقويتي في مجال التعامل مع ال signal



## محمد جعبري (12 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم

انا طالب هندسة اتصالات و عندي ضعف باشي اسمه signal ...كيف ممكن اقوي حالي بهذا المجال و للعلم هذا صلب تخصصي.

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## ramij (14 أبريل 2012)

*Electrical Signla*

*You have to upgrade your knowledge in this field specially the electrical signal because all the communication depend on it*
*Electrical signal *: is a voltage or current which conveys information, usually it means a voltage. The term can be used for any voltage or current in a circuit


*roperties of electrical signals*

Amplitude is the maximum voltage reached by the signalIt is measured in volts, V

Peak voltage is another name for amplitude

Peak-peak voltage is twice the peak voltage (amplitude). When reading an oscilloscope trace it is usual to measure peak-peak voltage

Time period is the time taken for the signal to complete one cycle
It is measured in seconds (s), but time periods tend to be short so milliseconds (ms) and microseconds 
µs) are often used. 1ms = 0.001s and 1µs = 0.000001s

Frequency is the number of cycles per second
It is measured in hertz (Hz), but frequencies tend to be high so kilohertz (kHz) and megahertz (MHz) are often used. 1kHz = 1000Hz and 1MHz = 1000000Hz


I hope that i helped you
best regards
good luck​​


----------



## محمد جعبري (15 أبريل 2012)

شكرا رامي 

انا بدي معلومات عن كيف ال signal بتحمل معلومات و بتنقلها؟؟


----------



## ramij (2 مايو 2012)

ابعتلي المادة النظرية وانا بفهمك كل شيء فيها 
اسف على انشغالي و عدم الرد


----------



## فساتين السهرة (13 مايو 2012)

ممكن تنشروا الشرح


----------



## محمد جعبري (15 مايو 2012)

فش مادة نظرية اصلا


----------

